# Want to buy Gibson?



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gibson-guitar-company-acquisition


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i highly doubt this will work out....


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL... I can't take seriously anyone that references Ed Roman's opinions on anything


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

gtrguy said:


> LOL... I can't take seriously anyone that references Ed Roman's opinions on anything


at times he was....bombastic. but not everything he said was wrong.


ok, now that i read what was on the link, let me give my honest opinion. this is the dumbest fucking idea i've heard of in a long dam time. they wanna make guitars by hand? why not break out the stone tools while they're at it? also no talk of who's gonna be in charge, what they're powers would be, etc. the entire idea of stopping the clock and going boutique/vintage style is just flat out stupid. they don't want any of the equipment, properties, or other brands. do these guys have any clue what-so-ever? they think they can stay afloat selling handmade guitars in an age where rock is nearly dead? wether any of you wanna admit it or not, the guitar as a focal instrument in popular music is nearly over. know how you're sick of hearing supertramp every 20 minutes of every hour of every day on the radio? well for your grandkids it won't be supertramp, or anyone who rocks, or even plays a guitar. it'll be katy perry, and the other pop singers, whoever they are. their elvis will be just beiber. well, you all get my point. if ALL guitar manufacturers don't figure out how to make the guitar cool again, 90% of them will be gone in another couple decades. trouble is, you got all these dumbasses pushing fairy tales like tone woods and vintage this and rare that.
if a kid can't afford it, he sure aint gonna think it's cool. you gotta get it in their hands. all of us who dig gibson guitars are dinosaurs looking at the comet entering our atmosphere. no way in hell would gibson survive with their business plan. i wouldn't give it 5 yrs. 10 at the very outside limit. i have no love for henry j. but i call 'em like i see 'em. and he's right about trying to modernize the guitar. and he's a pretty shrewd business man. he knows you have to be diverse. all those other brands being under one umbrella gives them all considerable leverage they would not enjoy on their own. and that includes gibson itself.
anyone who gives their money to this is the proverbial fool soon to be parted from his money.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheezy you speak many truths. How do you become a millionaire...start with 22 and then buy Gibson.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

They have now reached $200. 

Only $21,999,800 to go.

I better buy that ES-339 before it's dropped from the line up.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A wonderful business plan..........................to make them go out of business.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, but Gibson--not buy a Gibson...

never mind.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do not support this - you dont get your money back if they dont reach their goal. Which is irrelevant, it's not going to happen.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I see that they're going to keep the pricing in the same ballpark, according to the top packages. 8)


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

He's playing nostalgic cork sniffers for suckers. Gibson should sue him for stealing that idea! :smile-new:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I see that the campaign is ended. Perhaps he failed to recognize that Mr.Henry J. is a lawyer with a lot of experience protecting his trademarks in the courts.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hahaha good call, Ronmac.

It was so much fail, pardon the internetism. Hadn't talked to Gibson. Guessing at a price....for the name only, as if they'd give only that up. Many other face palmers if you read through the entire thing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

keto said:


> Hahaha good call, Ronmac.
> 
> It was so much fail, pardon the internetism.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> He's playing nostalgic cork sniffers for suckers. Gibson should sue him for stealing that idea! :smile-new:


I've never seen that category. I guess I don't watch enough Jeopardy.

"Alex, I'll take 'Nostalgic Cork Sniffers for Suckers' for $500".


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I read the whole thing through and thought it was great...for about five minutes. What turned me off was the request for donations for get to their goal, then sheepishly saying, "Welllll, if this doesn't happen, nobody's getting their money back."

Sorry, they can kiss my Italian-American rear end. Someone should call the Federal Trade Commission.


----------

